# Eat what's on your plate



## snake (Sep 15, 2019)

Got back from a family vacation cruise this week; real good time with all 6 of us together. I did find something that I could not get over in my mind though. The amount of food left on the plates of the passengers was notably disturbing to me. To make things worse, one of our stops was in the Dominican Republic. We secured a mini-van and a guide while in the DR and were able to see some places other then the normal beach destinations. The amount of tin roof shacks that people call home there was an eye opener. 

Even my young men commented on the waste at the buffet line so I asked the matradee at dinner how much food is thrown out. He said it's over 40%. Sad to see good quality food dumped into the trash while a 1/2 mile from the port people are begging for food. I know in the US we throw out a lot of food and I have heard of the same waste statistics at home. Maybe I was raise differently, maybe I am insulated from the poverty in the inner cities but wasting anything to me is just a sin.

I did some research on what is done with the food waste from cruise lines and was somewhat happy to hear it gets recycled for animals and fertilizer  but this if far from a productive way to handle peoples inability to take less and make another trip to the buffet if you're still hungry.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah, I agree with you there Snake. I don't like to waste food myself, or anything that is put to good use. I know that if I buy things, they have to be of good quality and I like to make the most of things that I use, I don't like for anything to be wasted.


----------



## Trump (Sep 15, 2019)

When I at work snake the Nigerians literally pile there plates SKy high. They never eat what they put on there plates. It’s actually sickening how much they throw away


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 15, 2019)

I agree, I remember when I was younger my Great grand father who was a child during Great Depression and also a WW2 veteran who’s unit liberated one of the concentration camps he did not tolerate waste we all knew to make a small plate and go back for more if still hungry to ensure we didn’t waste any cause he would loose his shit if he saw you waste.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 15, 2019)

It is a shame. My father didn’t let us leave the table until our plate was empty.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 15, 2019)

As somebody who used to subsist on a diet of dumpster pizza and thrown-out bagels, I can attest to the absolutely grotesque level of food waste in this country. Giant corporations/restaurants build huge amounts of waste into their business models.


----------



## ACP (Sep 15, 2019)

Im okay throwing out veggies or grains but not meat...    veggies regrow so does grain but an animal died so you could eat,   throwing that out for me is a sin


----------



## Maijah (Sep 15, 2019)

I was raised that wasting food was a sin


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 15, 2019)

Can vegans eat pudding ?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 15, 2019)

The food waste is a drop in the bucket compared to what is wasted on cruise ships, and dumped into the ocean. I'll spare you the shitty details.
 Clear your plate, or you wont get any dessert is the line I always got.


----------



## Jin (Sep 15, 2019)

5 year old didn’t finish her dinner tonight. 

Guess what’s for breakfast


----------



## bigdog (Sep 15, 2019)

I eat everything I put on my plate! When I was a kid we struggled at times and some nights we only had a can of corn and rice for dinner. Kept me a humble man! If I put something I don't know on my plate to try something new I just put a taste so it too can be eaten.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 15, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> Can vegans eat pudding ?



how can you have any pudding if you dont eat your meat !


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 15, 2019)

Most towns, cities have strict laws about food waste.  Most restaurants are forced to toss perfectly good food into the dumpster.  So look at the buffets in any Las Vegas Casino, tons of food daily is tossed into the garbage, they are not even allowed to give away the food to employees.  Health department is very strict about this, everything goes into the garbage.  Sad because there are plenty of people young and old starving nearby....


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2019)

At home we eat damn near everything. If there is leftovers, they go into the fridge. If something is in the fridge and is questionable to eat, the pigs get it. When the pigs go to be butchered, the dogs will get any scraps. I really don't think we throw any food in the garbage.


----------



## Raider (Sep 17, 2019)

Grew up with six kids in the family and a Dad that grew up poor in Hell’s Kitchen, Mom the daughter of a cole miner..... you ate everything in our house! Lol! Hate seeing wasteful people.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 17, 2019)

For this very reason I don't support any enterprise with an "all you can eat buffet". When looking at business models and different concepts to franchise before opening my first restaurant, we spoke with a large buffet chain that all of you would have heard of - I won't name names but it rhymes with Shmolden Shmorral LOL - and the entire business model is predicated on a MASSIVE amount of waste. They told us in initial talks to just get used to throwing away a bunch of food, but that it's okay because it's all built into the models and factored into the margin.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 17, 2019)

The problem is if you don’t like it high and half to go back it means I need to WALK to the buffet twice. That’s awfully inconvenient.

Maybe if the offered scooters or someone just brought it to you... /s


----------



## RISE (Sep 17, 2019)

Thats a huge pet peeve of mine as well.  I personally feel it should be mandatory for restaurants and cruises to be enrolled in a program that utilizes their left over food to the homeless and other countries that are in dire need of food.  We do have these available but they are optional.  

Another huge pet peeve of mine is when land is cleared to make a new shopping center, when a quarter mile down the street theres a perfectly good shopping center that is on the down and out.  I feel there needs to be some major tax incentives for revitalizing dying shopping centers instead of clearing perfectly good land.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 20, 2019)

We eat out maybe once or twice a month.

No food gets thrown out of here unless something happened to it out of our control.


----------



## Jin (Sep 21, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> We eat out maybe once or twice a month.
> 
> No food gets thrown out of here unless something happened to it out of our control.



Ah, those buffet orgies you mentioned?


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 23, 2019)

It's a hugh problem not just in this country....I was a bad boy once(maybe twice)...Had to do some time,,,No seconds but everyday 6 ft piles of food for the birds,rats and vultures...All it would take is a few influential people to start a movement and hunger atleast in this Great country would be ENDED...!!!


----------

